# Name of this type sander



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi.
I need name of this type of sanding machine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNhlAWl2jyg
And webpages for DIY, I need this machine for small items.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Dominik..

This may not be the exact same machine, but the same maker...This may be a newer version..

Wood sanding machines for curved pieces: LPC160 - LPC300 - LPC400

This is their homepage:

http://www.brusa.it/index.htm


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't need name but type of machine e.g. belt sander, disc sander etc.
It seems to me that this is called: orbital sander or planetary sander .
But I find just these machine, it's probably not the correct name.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

planetary grinding/sanding machine with abrasive belts for grinding/sanding and satin finishing of straight and bent shapes adapted from the metal working industry...


----------

